# Problème d'upload sur serveur type megaupload, rapidshare..



## jerem9136 (5 Mars 2007)

Bonjour les mac users!!
voilà j'ai un problème avec mon petit macbook (le premier ) , il m'est impossible "d'uploader" sur des serveurs genre rapidshare, megaupload, filefront...., et même le test de ma bande bassante remontante ne s'effectue pas, j'ai essayer avec safari et firefox,rien n'y fait. Le débit est à 0.01kb/s.
Du coup j'ai essayer sur windows (avec bootcamp) et là le débit montant est ok (j'up a 120kb/s).
Ce qui est étrange aussi c'est que j'arrive à uploader sur mon propre ftp avec Cyberduck..(pareil 120kb/s).
Mon débit descendant est super bon je comprend pas..(autour de 420kb/s sur Mac OS et sur XP).
D'où cela peut il venir, je suis en wifi, avec accès club internet opérationnel.

Merci de votre aide.


Bonne journée


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Mars 2007)

n'as tu pas un firewall ou équivalent qui bloquerait ces sites ?


----------



## jerem9136 (6 Mars 2007)

sur mac je n'ai aucune protection, à moins qu'il y est un firewall activé, j'avais entendu dire que Mac OS contenait un firewall...


----------



## ntx (6 Mars 2007)

Il y a en a un et il vaut mieux l'activer si tu ne veux pas voir arriver des visiteurs indésirables.


----------



## richard-deux (7 Mars 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Il y a en a un et il vaut mieux l'activer si tu ne veux pas voir arriver des visiteurs indésirables.



Et on l'active où ?  

Qui peut être un visiteur indésirable ? 

Je pose cette question car dans l'aide Mac, je n'ai rien trouver avec le mot firewall. 
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## apenspel (7 Mars 2007)

Il s'appelle "Coupe-feu" dans l'aide en Fran&#231;ais. Mais il ne bloque pas le port 80, donc, a priori, ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me de coupe-feu. Plut&#244;t de proxy &#224; cause de ton FAI. Certaines univ's n'aime pas trop certains sites.


----------



## richard-deux (7 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Il s'appelle "Coupe-feu" dans l'aide en Fran&#231;ais.



Merci, je viens de me rendre compte que finalement je me sers du Coupe-feu pour le partage entre mes Macs. 

J'ignorais o&#249; &#233;tait le Firewall.

Merci pour la r&#233;ponse.


----------



## sitino (8 Février 2009)

jerem9136 a dit:


> Bonjour les mac users!!
> voilà j'ai un problème avec mon petit macbook (le premier ) , il m'est impossible "d'uploader" sur des serveurs genre rapidshare, megaupload, filefront...., et même le test de ma bande bassante remontante ne s'effectue pas, j'ai essayer avec safari et firefox,rien n'y fait. Le débit est à 0.01kb/s.
> Du coup j'ai essayer sur windows (avec bootcamp) et là le débit montant est ok (j'up a 120kb/s).
> Ce qui est étrange aussi c'est que j'arrive à uploader sur mon propre ftp avec Cyberduck..(pareil 120kb/s).
> ...



Bonjour,

Quelle application utilisez-vous pour Uploader? Via le navigateur ça plante souvent à mon gout ...

Pas vous?


----------

